# Moving to Playa Del Carmen



## VivaMexico08am (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi All, I'm planning on moving to Playa in 2018. What's the best way to ship my household
furniture? I'm planning on buying a condo right off of 5th Ave. 

I'm selling my home in Central California and need to move my stuff. Also, is Playa a pet friendly area? I have a 7 yr old Golden Retriever. 

Thanks and Happy New Year to All

Armando


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

VivaMexico08am said:


> Hi All, I'm planning on moving to Playa in 2018. What's the best way to ship my household
> furniture? I'm planning on buying a condo right off of 5th Ave.
> 
> I'm selling my home in Central California and need to move my stuff. Also, is Playa a pet friendly area? I have a 7 yr old Golden Retriever.
> ...


Welcome to the Forum. I hope you won't take this the wrong way, but it strikes me as strange that someone would be considering buying a condo in an area without knowing if it is suitable for their pets. How much time have you spent in Playa del Carmen.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

:canada::canada::canada::canada:

Those are the closest I could find to an emoticon waving a red flag.


----------



## VivaMexico08am (Dec 31, 2017)

I’ve been to playa several times but just on vacation. From what I’ve read online it seems to be dog friendly but I thought I would ask the forum and I won’t take it the wrong way at all. Just trying to get some help.

Thanks again


----------



## VivaMexico08am (Dec 31, 2017)

Any ideas on what’s the best way to ship my furniture to Playa ?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

High end vacation-home type condos tend to come furnished, whether you're renting or buying. If you buy, all the existing furniture is included. I think your best bet is to move all your stuff into storage in CA.

Move to Playa Del Carmin, with just a couple of suitcases, and without your furniture. Honestly, the standard advice is absolutely without question good advice: rent for a year before buying. It will take a long time to buy in Mexico anyway, everything moves slower. 

Only once you know what you've bought, as far as furniture that comes with your condo, will you know what you want to pay to move all the way from CA. Moving is going to be very expensive. Like $10,000 for a house full of furniture. Unless you have heirloom quality furniture, it's just not worth paying to move it. Or if you are really attached to it and have enough money that $10k is no big deal.

Happy New Year.


----------



## VivaMexico08am (Dec 31, 2017)

Good advice. Thx Eastwind. 

Happy New Year


----------



## Maxkw (Sep 7, 2015)

I just moved to Playa with two large dogs. It was difficult to find a place that would allow pets. I eventually rented a house with a fenced yard in Playacar. There was not much available in Centro.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

VivaMexico08am said:


> Hi All, I'm planning on moving to Playa in 2018. What's the best way to ship my household
> furniture? I'm planning on buying a condo right off of 5th Ave.
> 
> I'm selling my home in Central California and need to move my stuff. Also, is Playa a pet friendly area? I have a 7 yr old Golden Retriever.
> ...


We vacationed in Mexico for a good part of our working careers,always with an eye out for where to settle later. When we finally selected our 'place' we spent perhaps another year looking for a house. When we couldn't find the perfect match we rented for a year - after relocating with some of our stuff towed in a trailer (computers, kitchen stuff, clothing, tools etc). We left/gave away a ton of stuff I wish we had today. We also brought down our four pets.

We had a signed annual lease before we left the US - stating that our pets were ok. I think if I were you I would contact one of the large international realtors (Century 21, ReMax etc) in the PDC area and see what they say regarding your circumstances. 

What kind of a Visa might you be coming in on ? Have you been to the consulate ?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Most areas in Mexico have one or more local forums, which can be very useful to newcomers. 

Everyone, including me, will suggest you rent for a while before even considering buying. I'll add my usual advice: Bear in mind that the "Disclosure" requirements so common in U.S. real estate sales processes do NOT EXIST IN MEXICO. You're on your own, and even a home inspector can't tear into walls or floors. So, buyer beware all the way.

Good luck and welcome.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> Most areas in Mexico have one or more local forums, which can be very useful to newcomers.
> 
> Everyone, including me, will suggest you rent for a while before even considering buying. I'll add my usual advice: Bear in mind that the "Disclosure" requirements so common in U.S. real estate sales processes do NOT EXIST IN MEXICO. You're on your own, and even a home inspector can't tear into walls or floors. So, buyer beware all the way.
> 
> Good luck and welcome.


Our 'home inspector' (an expat) really did us wrong in hindsight. The day we moved into the house there was no hot water. The heaters needed to be rebuilt. The septic system was totally not functional and needed to be torn up. The roof had leaks. But on appearance the house was great and he blessed it - all the while trying to sell us a Canadian satellite subscription...


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I, too, had a nightmare buyer's experience, but it wasn't really the fault of the person who inspected the place. Who would know that the water system (operating on our pump) was connected to 5 adjoining neighbors? ...and a few other things. (groan)


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you furniture has any wooden parts it is possible the jungle bugs would enjoy consuming it...Had a friend from Northern California who spent a small fortune shipping furniture to Puerto Vallarta and within 6 months it was destroyed....If you really do want to ship your goods maybe truck to Galveston TX and on to a container ship to Progreso.......suerte


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> If you furniture has any wooden parts it is possible the jungle bugs would enjoy consuming it...Had a friend from Northern California who spent a small fortune shipping furniture to Puerto Vallarta and within 6 months it was destroyed....If you really do want to ship your goods maybe truck to Galveston TX and on to a container ship to Progreso.......suerte


Good point. Depends on the type of wood, of course. A friend of mine brought a chunk of red cedar 2x4 down from Canada to see if the Mexican bugs liked it. He jammed it into a giant termite nest on a tree in the empty lot next to where he was living. Pulled it out 6 months later, not a mark on it. 
I have some pine furniture that hasn't been eaten, but it was well treated beforehand and varnished well after. And a pine wardrobe that wasn't- I'm constantly finding piles of sawdust in and around it and have to spray it out twice a year.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Rw they termite or wood beetles?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Boy I sure wouldn't pay to ship pine furniture all the way here. Solid cherry, mahogany, teak, sure; oak maybe; pine, ash, birch, no way. If you got it at Ikea and it hasn't busted already, give it away on craig's list, if you can find someone desperate enough to take it. 

I'm just thinking of the value/quality of the furniture, I have no idea what the bugs like to eat. I suppose teak is safe.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is beautiful furniture made out of pine.. Just because it is not a prize wood , ir does not mean you cannot have nice pine furniture. I happen to like pine furniture . WHen I first came to the States I looked for pine furniture and some storepwner told me it was wood only sytible to make matchstick.. There are some nice antic pine furniture and that is what I like.. TO each his or her own if you like pine furniture bring it but you may have to do a lot of upkeep . One way to kill the woodworm is to freeze them.. so make friend with a butcher who has a bif cold room..because the bugs here love pine..


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

citlali said:


> Rw they termite or wood beetles?


What's eating my wardrobe are wood worms, I think. Termites ate out the wooden pine plywood core to a tiled shelf in the kitchen, which I now have to pull apart and redo with parota, which the bugs don't eat.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It sounds like you have your hand full.. The wood worms are endemic in San Crsitobal de las casas and to make it worse all the ceilings, door shutters windows etc.. are made of green pine so the bugs love it.. I had an exterminator come who told me the wood shoulf have been soaked in this very nasty , very toxic product.. .. it was so so much for that.. Now I shoot the new holes with the same product and paint that product over every time I see a new hole.. It is damaged control but there are new holes on a regular basis.. Good luck with your problem.. yes parota or cedar would be the wy to go but unfortunately in the highland everything is made of pine.. Comex sells the mata polilla..


----------



## eddienro (Oct 29, 2019)

my wife and I are thinking of moving to Playa del Carmen in 2019. We will be looking for an apt. or condo to rent near beaches and 5th ave. Can anyone give us price range, only looking for 1 bed and 1 bath furnished. Pretty good budget.


----------



## eddienro (Oct 29, 2019)

forgot to ask in last post does anyone know how much to ship a car there or our we better off buying one there? Thank you in advance for your help. Any other advice about moving there would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Shipping a car to Mexico is rare. Generally, the owner must drive the car across the border and present himself and the vehicle documentation to Inmigracion and Aduana, paying the associated fees and deposit. A tourist will be granted a visit of up to 180 days, and must leave Mexico with the vehicle before that time expires.
Those with Temporary residence visa approvals, applied for at a Mexican Consulate, will meet other requirements for approval, and may reside in Mexico, with renewals at INM, for up to four years.
Those with Permanent residence visa approvals will have met higher financial requirements, and the visa is, indeed, permanent. However, they may not own a foreign vehicle in Mexico, or even drive one, except in very specific circumstances.
So, what is your intention regarding your immigration status in Mexico?


----------



## eddienro (Oct 29, 2019)

thanks for your reply. I keep reading that we should stay for a year to make sure we're happy there. So I guess temporary resident status as long as we can file for permanent residency at a later date. Guess we' ll have to lease a car when we get there if possible.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Why don´t you drive there with your car, you do not need to sell it until you become permanent so that gives you several years to figure out what you want to do.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It would be easier to buy a car than to lease one, but Citlali’s idea is even better: to keep your car until you decide whether you want to stay long enough to get permanent residency (that is, more than 4 years).


----------



## train450 (Aug 22, 2018)

*info*

a great resource.
look for paul and linda at Qroo. they have a BUNCH of info


----------

